# I make a few Powder horns



## OkieHunter (Jan 10, 2008)

I make very few powder horns but use only buffalo horn and do not use any modern tools to make them just files, broken glass, etc. here is the last one I made and I currently making a matching horn to carry balls in. 







Sorry about the size of the pic I forgot that I resized it for an avatar I will try and find the orig pic and repost it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2008)

I`d surely like to see a better pic of those!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 15, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> I`d surely like to see a better pic of those!!



So would I.


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 18, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> I`d surely like to see a better pic of those!!



I will try and take some new pics this weekend and get them posted.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you make them to sell ?
or a hobby...
ever make any powder measures 
from deer antler ?

Be interested in both 
BCW


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 21, 2008)

I make them for friends and myself, and Yes I have made powder measures from deer antler. Plus I only make them with Buffalo horn so my supply is kind of limited when it come to finding a large enough horn that is of good enough quality to make a powder horn from. 

Sorry I forgot to take the pics this weekend but will try and get some posted tommorrow if possible.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2008)

OkieHunter said:


> Sorry I forgot to take the pics this weekend but will try and get some posted tommorrow if possible.



How 'bout them pictures, dude?


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 25, 2008)

Had some family medical emergencies the last couple of day's so I could not get them. I have taken them and will get them off the camera this weekend I promise


----------



## RickD (Jan 27, 2008)

I`d be interested in the powder measures


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some Pics, The horn has been used quite allot and I need to redo it some. I'm also working on a smaller matching horn as you will see it's kind of a work in progress. As you can see the horn needs some repolishing and a little cleaning. I plan on making the smaller horn to hold balls and plan on making the carrying straps out of beaded elk hide. Oh, I do have a matching buffalo horn powder measure somewhere.






















Sorry for the delay but sometimes the best plans go astray.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 29, 2008)

wow! thats very nice work....


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you turn the base plug yerself ....


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 29, 2008)

The base plug was done by had I cut the blank with a coping saw and then shaped it with files and chisels. I have allways shped my plugs to fit the horn and not heat the horn and make it fit the plug. It takes allot of time but I think the results are worth it.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 29, 2008)

OkieHunter said:


> The base plug was done by had I cut the blank with a coping saw and then shaped it with files and chisels. I have allways shped my plugs to fit the horn and not heat the horn and make it fit the plug. It takes allot of time but I think the results are worth it.



I agree. It is certainly worth it! You do nice work.


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Thank you for the kind words. I do one ever so often mainly in the winter it kind of give me something to do when cabin fever set's in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2008)

I tip my hat to you, because that is certainly some fine workmanship! Fine lookin` powderhorns!


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words this is the first time I have ever posted pics of any of them. I just really enjoy making them and working with my hands.


----------



## RickD (Feb 3, 2008)

Very,very nice


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 8, 2008)

Boy howdy ,
Em are shore some nice horns. Beautiful workmanship.
Ken


----------

